# Could I feed this to the ferrets?



## Boon (Mar 18, 2015)

I found a dead hare in my garden this morning (he must have been fighting with another hare as there was fur all over the place but no blood?) could I give it to the ferrets? I took one of my boys over to it and he tried to drag it back to the cage :')


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I feed my dogs and cats roadkill as long as it is fresh. My daughter used to keep ferrets and fed them any rabbits hares venison and pheasant she could find...and she used to top their biscuits up with home made chicken soup in winter and they loved it.


----------



## Boon (Mar 18, 2015)

He must have died early this morning as he wasn't there last night so he's pretty fresh. I feed raw but have never fed whole is it really gruesome?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

There won't be much left that's for sure. We give ours fresh whole rabbit and we'll there's just a half furry rabbit shell left sometimes


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

hares are quite big with plenty meat....too much for just 1 ferret to eat all at once. You could always chop it up into 4 or even 6 and freeze the rest.


----------



## Boon (Mar 18, 2015)

Not much left of the hare this morning. Just six very full very sleepy ferrets!


----------



## New2Ferrets (May 8, 2015)

I've heard if you're worried about worms/fleas/tics etc, freezing wild prey first will get rid of all these nasties before feeding them to your ferret.


----------

